# http://reefmunchies.com/



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Just want to share this with you guys. They have some awesome tasting fish and shrimp food ( I tasted it myself literally LOL). They claim they have no binders and extenders like other commercially available fish food in the market today. My saltwater clown fish is one really picky eater but this one has passed her taste bud. Now, I am using their product for like 6 months now and my shrimps and fish has never got tired of eating them. They are giving away free samples and are mailing them to your to your door. You guys might want to try them. Chow!:biggrin:


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

your welcome!


----------



## Neya (Nov 21, 2009)

That site is amazing. Im not a reefer head, besides the salty tank. But I find the humor in the double meaning.

I love how they sell by the dime bag and sack.. lol


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Some has been joking about how they call their fish food:hihi:, some even do not like it at all..LOL. As long as my fish and shrimps love it, I don't care:biggrin:


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I love the clown fish with the Jamaican hat.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Indeed! That is one really cute clown.


----------

